# Annoyed By Someone's Presence?



## bCreative (Sep 20, 2010)

So I just thought of this question because I noticed that I do this a lot. But is there someone in your family or workplace that every time they walk in the room your immediately annoyed.?

They haven't done anything or said anything but the fact that they are there pisses you off. You hope that they leave quickly or when you find out that they are staying a little longer you have to leave because you just can't stand to be around them??

I do this with my brother and father. With my brother when he comes in the room I'm just instantly annoyed and hope he goes away, my father I just don't like to be around period. So when he comes I just have to leave.

I'm sure we've all done this but to who and why?


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah my brother. He is just full of crap.


----------



## Karren (Sep 20, 2010)

My mother-in-law will just sneak up and stand there and stare at what ever your doing... besides being ultra creepy... It drives me nuts.....


----------



## magosienne (Sep 20, 2010)

It happened with one of my now past colleagues. Looking backwards he was just a kid full of preconceived ideas, but i was so fed up with his egocentric crap whenever he talked i replied with sarcastic sentences. It's like i was the explosive, and he was the match, i know my colleagues had about the same opinion of him i had, but i just couldn't tolerate his presence around me. It's very odd, i'm usually of an equal good mood at wor.k


----------



## vicky1804 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeap my future mother in law. For the first year we were together i managed her ok but the last 3 1/2 years she just annoys me by being in the room.


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, all my co-workers, lol.


----------



## katana (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeh I've had it happen too, with only one person.

I guess theres just so many things they do that annoy me, or we don't see eye to eye on, that I get really annoyed knowing they are around.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 22, 2010)

Many at work!! many many many at work! Not everyone but many!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a few. I feel like everyone has that. Unless they are naturally good people. I congratulate them.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes. A female friend of mine has a male I can't stand. Whenever he enters the room I feel annoyed.


----------



## dropoffradar (Nov 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mother-in-law will just sneak up and stand there and stare at what ever your doing... besides being ultra creepy... It drives me nuts.....



 oh my god! i know someone who does that! its so weird!


----------

